# Drew my gun this week...to low ready...



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

No people involved, but I did feel threatened. I spend quite a bit of time in forclosures etc. and sometimes in rougher areas. I've walked in on many things in vacant houses, so I always approach with my "head-up" and armed. A few days ago, I had to inspect a house and I had these two "pets" snarling at me and trying to get over/through the fence for 10 minutes while I was in that side of the yard. The fence was crappy in some areas. The one closest in the photo could almost get his head over the fence when he jumped. Nobody was around, and I was glad to have a mag full of hollowpoints available.

Just thought I'd share. The pic was taken from the roof.

http://s447.photobucket.com/albums/qq197/shelbycourts/Dogs/?action=view&current=P5050013.jpg

Cheers,

Shelby


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Let me try the pic again.....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shame that those dogs were like that. Pits are a great dogs, but sadly a lot of losers are attracted to them and train (or neglect) them to be "killers". Gives the breed a bad reputation, just guys that go on shooting rampages give gun owners a bad rep. 

Glad everything worked out for you. :smt023


----------



## ebear (May 7, 2009)

*good choice*

i carry my Derringer sometimes just in case.But never had to pull it out. Lots of Coyo:smt023tes around when I walk my dog.


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I had a similar situation a few years ago with a German Shepard who came out of no where. I pulled my .357 snub and just about blew a hole in the fur ball. He did not make it over the fence so I just backed away and moved on with my business. The funny part was later I found out it was a co-worker house and dog.


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Todd said:


> Shame that those dogs were like that. Pits are a great dogs, but sadly a lot of losers are attracted to them and train (or neglect) them to be "killers". Gives the breed a bad reputation, just guys that go on shooting rampages give gun owners a bad rep.
> 
> Glad everything worked out for you. :smt023


I agree. As you can see, the dogs lived in a mud pit stalking up and down the fence in their own filth. F###### idiot owner!

Personally, I would never want a pit bull around, because I couldn't be 100% certain of control. How many horrible stories have we heard about a poor kid that gets mauled, and the dog owner says "....the dog is so gentle - it's never done anything like that before......"

At least gun owners have complete control over their guns - not the same with fighting dogs.

Cheers,

Shelby


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

my friends pit is one of the mellowist dogs ive ever seen, when you play with it, it sounds like its gonna kill you cuz it gets loud, but its very gentle. my pit mix, I can put my face right next to it and push it out of the way of its food bowl, or water, do whatever i want and its fine, another dog cant do the same thing, which I kinda wish shed let that happen, but most dogs dont like sharing food bowls with other dogs.

she also gets really loud when wrestling with her, and I just tell her to bite soft and she can bite me right on my hand and it is nice and easy. I think they are awesome and if I know who raised it, or its my personal dog I would never have a second thought about it being a danger to another person. Ive personally been "attacked" by a miniature pinscher, a dachsund, a palmeranian. (they cant do much, but they came after me and tried biting my legs) and ive had a rottweiler on a chain grab my wrist when I ran by. was my friends dog and it didnt try and hurt me, so not sure what it is about. but I heard somewhere that theres tons more attacks by many other breeds than pits, its just that most breeds cant do the damage a pit bull can.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Be carefull about shooting a dog - you may have more trouble from the authorities over animal cruelty then you would if you shot someone in your self defense.

I understand your point and probably would have done the same. 

Too bad that a stigma surrounds a certain breed of dog - my son had a rottie and that dog was the biggest baby you'd ever want to meet.


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Matt wrote:
<its just that most breeds cant do the damage a pit bull can>

Absolutely right. That's the problem right there. Ya just never know.....


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Be carefull about shooting a dog - you may have more trouble from the authorities over animal cruelty then you would if you shot someone in your self defense.
> 
> I understand your point and probably would have done the same.
> 
> Too bad that a stigma surrounds a certain breed of dog - my son had a rottie and that dog was the biggest baby you'd ever want to meet.


I hear ya, Salty. Trust me, with the banging on the fence and snarling...X2....I was definitely intimidated. One dog is an issue, two can be a big problem. I would only have done something if they were going to get "on" me. As long as the fence was there I had no troubles<G>.

Cheers,

Shelby


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

ebear said:


> i carry my Derringer sometimes just in case.


+1...I go jogging at 4:30 AM and have my LCP clipped to my waistband. There is an animal shelter close by and some people just drop the animals off in the area. Can't quite figure the reasoning for that. Every now and then I've seen two or three dogs running together at 4:30 AM and you never know what they have in mind, so I keep the .380 with me. No problems so far though.:smt023


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Be carefull about shooting a dog - you may have more trouble from the authorities over animal cruelty then you would if you shot someone in your self defense.


Are you serious? I hope that's not true...the idea of the authorities pursuing the death of a pet more than that of another human being is just sickening, regardless of how guilty the human was.

KG


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

kg333 said:


> Are you serious? I hope that's not true...the idea of the authorities pursuing the death of a pet more than that of another human being is just sickening, regardless of how guilty the human was.
> 
> KG


You bet I'm serious.

Don't get me wrong - I said shooting another human being in SELF DEFENSE. I hope it never happens that I have to do it and yes some sick bas#@*#s need to be locked up for what they do to some poor defenseless animal.

Just a couple of examples. Not real good ones just did a quicky Google.

Mayor who admits shooting dogs doesn't run for office - but still wins

Posted: Feb 2, 2009 02:58 PM EST

Updated: April 8, 2009 07:48 PM EDT

Don Call

MCCUNE, KAN. - Write-in ballots are sending the McCune mayor back into office. Mayor Don Call admitted to shooting two dogs in February and did not run for re-election.

But the Crawford County clerk says 98 write-in votes in Tuesday's election puts him back in charge of the city.

Debbie Rennie was the only candidate on the ballot but managed to get only 36 votes.

Clerk Don Pyle says he understands that Call will accept the office.

Call has said he killed two dogs who his neighbor said was chasing children.

The incident has divided the small community, and Call has since been charged with two counts of animal cruelty and one count of unlawful discharge of a weapon.

If found guilty, he faces a total of over two years of jail time.

Complaints prompt mayor to shoot two dogs

McCune, Kansas Mayor Don Call had been receiving complaints regarding aggressive dogs roaming through the community, and said he was fed up with not getting a response from law enforcement.

Watch excerpts of our Monday interview with McCune Mayor Donald Call

Watch excerpts of our interview with Mayor Call's neighbor, Timothy Goemez

Watch excerpts of our Tuesday interview with Mayor Call

While the dog attacks never became violent, Call says their aggressive actions intimidated many citizens in McCune. But he says this complaint was the last straw.

"The dog had come through the screen door after kids again," Mayor Call says. "So she called me over at the shop and, I went and got my van and a rifle, and the window was torn open like they jumped through the glass, and I shot the dogs on the city right of way."

A news release issued by the Sheriff's Office stated a witness claimed he saw the mayor drive to Duane Wahl's residence on February 1 and shoot the dogs from his vehicle. The witness says Call left the scene, but then returned and loaded the animals onto a trailer and disposed of them on property the mayor ownes.

Watch excerpts of our interview with Crawford County Sheriff Sandy Horton

A sheriff's deputy responded to that property and verified that the animals looked like they were killed by a gun shot.

Duane Wall, the owner of at least one of the dogs, says the malicious claims against his dogs are false.

The McCune mayor claims his action was justified. According to the mayor, the dogs were shot on the city road and he was protecting children being chased.

"I think its blown way out of proportion," Call says. "The man that reported said that the dogs were chained up, they went through the back window of the house and chased those kids. But they chased them kids and the window was missing and the screen was a flopping in the breeze when I drove up so I'm sure that those kids were not lying to me."

However, family members believe the dogs were chained up, and point to blood in the yard and bullet holes as confirmation.

Mayor Call says he admits the bullet hole in the fence was probably from his gun, but says it was the result of a ricochet from trying to shoot one of the dogs.

Incident divides community 
Supporters and oppenents are drawing lines in the sand of the southeast Kansas town, after their mayor killed two dogs on city property.

Watch excerpts from our Tuesday interview with Marge Buckley - the mother of the dog owner

Residents we spoke with are split on the mayor's actions. While some say they would have done the same, others say he over reacted and acted inhumanely when he killed the dogs.

Also, they say the city has a tranqulizer gun that should have been used first before deadly force.

Days after the incident Mayor Call admits he would do things differently, but is still satisfied with the outcome.

"I would probably call the sheriff's department first, but I'd make damn sure they did something about it," Call says. "Those dogs have been a menace for months now, and we've had trouble every month with them. And we've brought up to the council meeting and holler about it, and I can't believe the city council is not behind me on getting this problem taking care of."

Mulitple written complaints show the city had an ongong problem with the dogs, but what the city calls a problem, the dog owners call a family member.

"In my opinion, you know, it's killing - it's no different then if we went and shot some of the neighbor childs," says Duane Wahl. "He is part of the family and it shouldn't have been done."

Our station has been contacted by several townspeople over the last two days regarding the incident. Some condem the mayors actions, but others in support - saying the dogs were aggressive toward community members and saying they are proud of the mayor's actions.

Charges filed; warrant issued; mayor turns himself in

A warrant was issued for McCune Mayor Donald E. Call who turned himself in at 11:03 a.m. on February 4, the same day the warrant was issued.

The mayor posted the $3,000 bond and was released.

Call has been charged with two counts of animal cruelty and one count of unlawful discharge of a weapon. Each count of animal cruelty carries between 30 days to one year of jail time; and the count of unlawful discharge of a weapon carries a maximum of 30 days of jail.

The man who owned the dogs says the mayor deserves the charges against him.

McCune's dog ordinance, passed in 2006, says dogs running at large are subject to impoundment and that no dogs can be "disposed of until after a minimum of three business days of custody."

An account has been set up at an area bank to help the mayor fight charges of animal cruelty. The funds will be used to pay for the defense of McCune, Kansas Mayor Donald E. Call. The account for Call's defense has been set up at Labette Community Bank.

Residents rally around mayor

In a city council meeting on February 9 the public was allowed to speak in an open forum about the accusations against the McCune mayor.

Mayor Don Call is charged with animal cruelty and unlawful discharge of a firearm, after shooting and killing two dogs on February 1.

The mayor says he shot the dogs because they had been chasing children, but the dog owner claims the dogs were chained up at the time.

A number of residents say they support their mayor, and even gave Call a standing ovation.

*6 May 2009*

Bond was set Wednesday morning at 10 percent of $50,000 for an Omaha man charged with felony animal cruelty.

Kevin Cleavenger is accused of grabbing his neighbor's barking dog by the leash last month and slamming it to the ground four times. Officials say the repitition is what led to the felony charge, rather than a misdemeanor.

The dog's injuries were so severe it had to be euthanized.

The 57-year-old Cleavenger is due back in court June 2nd for a preliminary hearing. He is only the third person in Douglas County to face a felony since the state law was changed six years ago.

If convicted, Cleavenger could spend up to five years in jail and pay a $10,000 fine.


----------

